# Beetle ID



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I found this guy when I was snooping around in my grass. No damage to the lawn per-se but just curious about what or who it is.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd say click beetle.


----------

